# On the move!



## dellwood19 (Oct 15, 2013)

Community,

I have just been offered a wonderful opportunity to move to Dubai to stay with a old friend for the foreseeable future. I don't really know what to expect but I am definitely ready for an adventure! There are just a couple of things that I would like a bit of guidance with.
I have not booked my flight out yet because I was wondering if you need a return flight or can u just fly 1 way? I have a place to live for free while out there so does this mean I don't need a residency visa? 

I finished my Ma in Art&Design last year receiving full honours focusing on abstract art, graphics, and animation, and since then have been working as a freelance designer/artist for branding companies, magazines, club nights. I intend on continuing down this path when I arrive. Any advice would be great for a young artist to succeed out there!

Regards, 

Dan


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

I assume you are from the UK. For sure you need a return ticket, as you will enter on a visit visa (Upon arrival). It allows you to stay in the country, but not to work. On a monthly basis you can exit the country to get a new visa, its a simple process; worry about that when you are here.

If you find a job, you will need to apply for a residence visa and work permit... your employer would do that.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Don't forget your portfolio.


----------



## pinkzebra (May 31, 2012)

Hi Dan, 

Welcome to the forum. 

I was lucky enough to transfer from the UK with my company and I entered on a 3 month employment visa. In the meantime my employer processed my residency visa which was quick and I had it back within 2 weeks. 

From my experience, you will need a residency visa to open up a bank account, rent an apartment and buy or sometimes rent a car. 

My company booked me a return flight but obviously I only used the UK to DXB part of it and then they claimed for a refund on the return portion of it but each company is different. If you are booking your own flight I would suggest you book a return ticket. 

You mention you have been offered a job, I would maybe ask them what their mobilisation package is as they may organise your flight themselves and I would also check if they provide a settling in allowance or have the option for you to ship goods out with you. Also just check the repartiation clause of your contract (just in case you need to return home for good) you need to make sure this is covered. 

Hope that helps and isnt too much of an information overload 

Sarah


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

pinkzebra said:


> From my experience, you will need a residency visa to open up a bank account, rent an apartment and buy or sometimes rent a car.


you can rent a car on a tourist visa. no problem.

and he didn't say he's been offered a job...


----------



## pinkzebra (May 31, 2012)

Hi Vantage, 

Thank you for the great response. 

I believe the first line of Dan's message was:

*I have just been offered a wonderful opportunity *to move to Dubai to stay with a old friend for the foreseeable future

As per my comment it is based on my personal experience in which I needed to show my visa for a long term rental.

But thanks again for the input





vantage said:


> you can rent a car on a tourist visa. no problem.
> 
> and he didn't say he's been offered a job...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

pinkzebra said:


> Hi Vantage, Thank you for the great response. I believe the first line of Dan's message was: I have just been offered a wonderful opportunity to move to Dubai to stay with a old friend for the foreseeable future As per my comment it is based on my personal experience in which I needed to show my visa for a long term rental. But thanks again for the input


I am also do the opinion that OP hasn't been offered a job but is coming here to find one. I think the 'wonderful opportunity' is to stay with the friend and have the chance of looking for work in person rather than trying to find a job from overseas.


----------



## FlexRay (Feb 12, 2013)

vantage said:


> you can rent a car on a tourist visa. no problem.
> 
> and he didn't say he's been offered a job...


NOTE -You cannot rent a car if your visa is in progress, if this is the case you need to supply the rental company with a UAE licence...which you do not get until you have your visa!

Craig


----------



## dellwood19 (Oct 15, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> Don't forget your portfolio.


I wont


----------



## dellwood19 (Oct 15, 2013)

Correct. No Job offers yet, but a place to stay for the foreseeable future.


----------



## pinkzebra (May 31, 2012)

Apologies my error, I was simply offering some advice/guidance. 

Sarah


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

You need to note, that if you intend to carry on working freelance and do so for companies here - that without a valid residency visa, you would be considered working illegally and could get into a whole heap of trouble if caught!

The best solution for someone in your situation, would be to set up your own company in one of the freezones - that way you have your own visa and can do what you want.


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

FlexRay said:


> NOTE -You cannot rent a car if your visa is in progress, if this is the case you need to supply the rental company with a UAE licence...which you do not get until you have your visa!
> 
> Craig


I rented a car on my tourist Visa/UK license and once my residence visa had been processed (and I changed to a UAE license) I just went back to the rental agency to give them a copy

No charge and all very simple


----------

